# Homelite Trimmer ST-185 (15039)



## Dave_55 (Jul 30, 2009)

still trying to get this trimmer to run,in the process of trying to start it the starter rope hangs out, when I get the clutch housing or clutch bell off how do I take the clutch itself off to fix the starter rope or remove the rope reel from the unit?, any advise on this one? thanks in advance Dave


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Clutch unscrews, they are usually marked in the direction to remove, generally they have left hand threads.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

Dave_55 said:


> still trying to get this trimmer to run,in the process of trying to start it the starter rope hangs out, when I get the clutch housing or clutch bell off how do I take the clutch itself off to fix the starter rope or remove the rope reel from the unit?, any advise on this one? thanks in advance Dave


dave this sounds like the starter spring may be worn out


----------



## Dave_55 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks guys,I was thinking it would unscrew,but what kind of wrench would I use to unscrew it with,since it dont act like it wants to be removed by hand?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

They do make special tools for removing and installing many of the clutches. In lieu of such a tool, you can usually get by with a punch and hammer. The are torqued on and you won't get them off by hand. They will need a little persuasion. Tapping on the clutch boss with a hammer to knock it loose works for me. You can also use the "rope trick" with some channel lock pliers on some clutches and simply unscrew them. Make note, many clutches us a left hand thread.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

make sure though it is a brass hammer 

cause the other type can cause problems to the clutch


----------



## Dave_55 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks again, guys we'll try one or the other,I think I've got an old brass hammer.


----------

